# Norwegian: Parkar som går over i kvarandre



## bobkuspe

Hi,

Please someone knows what means "*Parkar som går over i kvarandre"*
*in English?*

*Best regards*

*Bob*


----------



## oskhen

bobkuspe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please someone knows what means "*Parkar som går over i kvarandre"*
> *in English?*
> 
> *Best regards*
> 
> *Bob*


 
It's nynorsk - "New Norwegian". Have you got a context? It might help a bit. 

Well, "park" means "park", as in a (public,) open place for recreational use. "å gå over i kvarandre" I find a bit difficult to translate, but here it means something like "overlap" - there are no clear borders between the parks.


----------



## bobkuspe

Dear oskhen,

It is a title of a novel.

Can I send a PM to you?

Best regards

Bob


----------



## Obil Tu

-Parks that are joined together (you lose the "active" voice of the parks...)?

-Parks that merge (into each other)?


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I would translate "Parkar som går over i kvarandre" as parks that merge together. The feeling I get is that the parks, as seamlessly as possible merge without much disturbance. I would not expect them to have walkways to connect them together for the sake of connecting them, more like two gardens that on one side meet and merge together.


----------



## Obil Tu

vestfoldlilja said:


> I would translate "Parkar som går over i kvarandre" as parks that merge together. The feeling I get is that the parks, as seamlessly as possible merge without much disturbance. *I would not expect them to have walkways to connect them together for the sake of connecting them*, more like two gardens that on one side meet and merge together.



Good point. I agree.


----------



## Huffameg

vestfoldlilja said:


> I would translate "Parkar som går over i kvarandre" as parks that merge together. The feeling I get is that the parks, as *seamlessly* as possible merge without much disturbance. I would not expect them to have walkways to connect them together for the sake of connecting them, more like two gardens that on one side meet and merge together.



I understand it as being impossible to say where the one ends and the other begins. 

As for "merge together" you get the impression that the parks _are doing something_ while this is not obvious or even makes much sense in Norwegian (unless the phrase is to be taken metaphorically). I would too go for overlapping, not in this sense but rather as having hair and being bald overlaps or "går over i kvarandre".


----------



## bobkuspe

Dear friends,

I found the translation:

It is a novel of *Julio Cortázar*:

in English: Continuity of Parks 

in Spanish: Continuidad de los parques


Best regards

Bob Kuspe


----------



## oskhen

bobkuspe said:


> Can I send a PM to you?


 
Sure, but by now, you have perhaps gotten your answers from the other posts?


----------



## bobkuspe

No. 

Based on the word "park" was possible find the book title written by *Julio Cortázar.*

Best wishes

Bob


----------

